# Look what was on Craigslist



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*I'm not a Craigslist user, but, I'm looking for parts to my stove and I thought I would check there. 
This Estate Auction popped up, because it listed and antique stove. It sounds like these people were "collectors" and I'm wondering if they had family from all the coins listed! Boy I would love to bid on that table! 
*
Estate Auction for the Estate of Charles G. Goldman, 
Conducted by: Woodstock Auction Company, Jim Curtis Auctioneer AU3423. March 8th. A huge all day auction. The folks lived here for nearly 40 years and have lots of old collectibles, antiques, primitives, and other items. Included in the sale is a 1948 Chevrolet, a red storage shed with tools and key making equipment and blank keys, lots of jewelry, some advertising items including Pepsi and Coke, old toys including GI Joe's, lots of collectible dolls, a couple of jugs, iron cat and banks, old brass trolley bell from San Francisco, folk art painted cheese box, antique music box, vintage kitchen cupboard, leather barrel chair, antique oak table, end tables, game table, assorted glass and ceramic wares including some from Prussia, Disney cup, carnival glass, vintage clocks, vintage canister sets, old paintings, antique wood burning stove, couple of old fire hydrants, several old metal chairs, concrete benches, concrete statues, lots of old coins and bills including several rolls of statehood quarters, Morgan dollars, Mercury dimes, lots of half dollars, silver certificates, oversize dollar bills, old leaded glass, old screen doors, antique refrigerator, antique grinder, antique fire dogs, old barn tools, several collectible roosters, several boxes of antique and vintage sheet music, lots of old toys including metal cars and trucks, GI Joe's, several Hess Trucks, several old electric phonographs, old portable wind up 78 phonograph, lots of old records including 16 and 78 RPM records, and much more that isn't listed or photographed.

One of the trailers is full of boxes of items that we cannot get out and photographed. But we do know there are several vintage bikes, one of the bikes is very old and is designed to look like a motorcross bike. Also in this building I have seen a vintage popcorn machine, an old gumball machine, lots of old phonographs, and many other items. We will remove and sell what we can for the auction and run these items during the table lot session. We will leave all remaining items in the trailer and sell as one lot.

The red shed and the other trailer also has many items and both of these buildings contents will be sold as one lot.

The auction will start at 9am with table lots which will include most of what we have pictured with a couple exceptions. At 1pm we will sell the coins and jewelry. At 2pm we will sell the 1948 Chevrolet and and other items in the yard and woods. We will also sell the 2 mobile homes. After we finish we will begin with the box lot sale. I should start with saying the house was crammed with lots of merchandise so we had to box it up and put into the 53 foot trailer. We will sell the boxes 1 at a time and very fast (Box Lot Sale). We had to remove a lot of stuff out of the upstairs and downstairs rooms so that we could uncover all of the other items. It'll be lots of fun and lots of merchandise for all. Check out the pictures, we will add more later and more information.

TERMS OF AUCTION: All merchandise is sold "As-Is", "Where-Is", No warranty, No Guarantee, No Refund, No Exchange. Bartow County Sales Tax will be collected. Buyers premium is 13%. We accept cash, debit, and credit cards, 3% discount for cash payment. All merchandise purchase must be removed by end of day unless prior arrangements are made.
http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/2018427.html
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a doozy! I'd love ta gotta that en!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*On another note!*

Look at what is posted in this ad:

http://denver.craigslist.org/zip/4816688535.html



> Free firewood
> 
> Several truck loads
> 
> ...


Look at the photo! The one thing it does not say is what kind of wood it is. That could be a problem, couldn't it, if it were all pine?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Look at what is posted in this ad:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/zip/4816688535.html
> 
> Look at the photo! The one thing it does not say is what kind of wood it is. That could be a problem, couldn't it, if it were all pine?


That stuff looks old and VERY dry. You would not have an issue even if it were all pine. Heck, my dad burns pine all the time. It just creates more ash and soot but nothing wrong with burning it. Might not want to use it in your smoker though.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

We burn mostly fir in the PNW. Its what grows abundantly. Dont know why pine would be bad


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> We burn mostly fir in the PNW. Its what grows abundantly. Dont know why pine would be bad


My understanding is that pine creates more creosote when it burns, so you either need to clean more often or live with a ?significantly? increased risk of a chimney fire.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with burning softwoods, they just burn faster and put out less BTU's than hardwoods. Old, punky, dry wood will burn fast also. But if it is free, IT IS FOR ME!!! Use it for kindling to get a fire started then toss on a log. Or use it to get a bed of coals going in the morning.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

True, but even hardwoods will build up creosote if dampered down all the time. Especially if it is a damp chilly winter. Even with a yearly brushing I have had chimney fires with my cookstove using hardwoods. I had an outside 8" galvo pipe running next to the house, a foot or so away. The first one will scare the living Bajesus out of ya!!! It sounds like a rocket taking off and the whole stove shakes as it sucks air in!!! You RUN outside and see flames coming out around the cap!!! With a masonry chimney, maybe less noise and no problems unless it is really old with bad mortar joints. Doesn't last more than a minute or so and your pipe is as clean as a whistle when it is over.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Throwing your citrus peels into the fire will slow down the guild up of creosote in the chimney. Something to do with the acid. I would even burn a whole piece of fruit that was over ripe.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

This posting has been flagged for removal. [?]

(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

See below.....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Huh, I didn't get that message. Have you been sending clothed pictures of yourself to Naekid or something?????

EDIT: sorry for the double post, lag on my end.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I got the "flagged" message too.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> This posting has been flagged for removal. [?]
> 
> (The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


It happens on Craigslist. The bottom line may be that someone may have been scamming. It showed a very large pile of split firewood. It would have been several pick up loads, and maybe the photo was not a photo of what they were trying to give away. Scammers everywhere, even those pretending to give something away. If enough people contacted the OP and found out it was a game, they would have flagged it down. It takes 15 people clicking the "prohibited" link to take it down, so something was up.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I, being a woodworker, bought an Ethan Allen TV cabinet made in pine that needed some restoration but not bad. I got it at St Vincent De Paul for &50.00 and put another $30.00 of woodworking stuff like sandpaper and stain. It turned out awesome. It's my sisters and brand new in the store they sell for &500.00. So if she ever wanted to sell it (craigslist) she could easily get 3-500.00! Not bad. So I paruse stores like that for deals and sell them for a tidy profit that goes into my prepper find to get what I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

